# I was hoping that i would never have to start this thread.



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi guys and girls.

As some of you know my wife was very ill with liver disease last year and despite the 20% chance they gave of her leaving the hospital she came through.

Well 2008 was a bad year and we really didn't think things could get any worse. As some of you guys know Dee was diagnosed with cancer of the esophagus in feburary and after many consultations, biopsies and scans it was deciced that she was not strong enough for chemo/radio therapy.

We have recently found out that the biopsy in her neck has proved positive for cancer.

She was admitted monday for a low dose chemo session and another CTPET scan and sadly the cancer has now spread to her liver.

We are still keeping positve and hope for a sucsessful outcome from this session.

I would just like to thank everybody who has given us their support during this difficult time.

Many thanks.

Mark + Dee.


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sh*t man really sorry to hear that. It must be so hard for you. Pleased to hear you are keeping positive though, its amazing what positive energy can do!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

All the best mate, keep strong and stay positve.

Send our love


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Keep it positive mate! Sorry to hear your news but people are tough and come through all sorts of ****! My thoughts are with you both...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

so sorry mate, stay strong for her, i know you will anyway


----------



## mizzion (Aug 5, 2008)

wish you both all the best m8


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

I wish you all the best mate. Cancer is a horrible thing, I lost my mother to it and now my dad has it. my thoughts are with you and stay strong.

God bless


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im really sorry to hear what you and your wife are going through, I am going through the same thing with my grandmother at the moment, If you need to talk mate e-mail me!, Keep positive and my thoughts are with you and your wife!


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

I hate cancer with a passion :cursing: I really hope everything turns out o.k for you and your wife mate, I know how difficult these times are but hopefully you have some good support around you both and you can get through it together!

Best wishes to both of you!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my gosh...i'm very sorry to hear about this sad news...i'm really hoping n praying things take a turn for the better,wishing your wife the best of health...and wishing you both the strength to come out of this!!!!

really hope the low dose chemo helps...god bless your wife,you and your family!!!


----------



## dany_boy001 (Apr 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear that mark, my wishes go out to both of you and just stay positive.

Dan


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

im really sorry to hear this wish you all the best


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. All the best.


----------



## Bex (Oct 18, 2008)

thats terrible, really sorry to hear that. stay positive. wish you all the best


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wishing you all the best, I hope things get better.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

So Sorry to hear this, mate. My thoughts are with you and your family tonight.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that mate, hope everything turns out all ok,, stay strong and positive which i bet you allready are doing,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sh!t dude, I hope things work out for both of you....my thoughts are with you and the Mrs....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

aww Mark i really am sorry to hear whats been happening to your wife and ultimately you too!!!

Its never anything that anyone can say they know what your going through unless that have had to deal with it themselves!!

I really hope you both find massive amounts of strength to fight this together and i wish you and especially her all the luck in the world!!

Give her UKM's love and support and please keep us updated on how she is getting on!!

Take care and most importantly even through the really tough times try and find even just a moment every day to smile and laugh with each other

xxxxx lots of love


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

As hard as it is stay positive i hope it al works out m8. cancer seems to touch all our lives one way or another all the best to you and your family bro

fb


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that mate hope it turns out ok


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Stay strong Mark and give Dee a big hug from us lot. Fck it, you have one too.

D.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news pass on my wishes to your wife.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

That's terrible news mate, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear that mate! All the best!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear that mate. Hang in there mate, I really hope things come right for you two.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

what terrible news mate, keep strong for your wife


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Wishing you and your family the best. Where one door closes another will open, find the positives and enjoy them all.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm gutted to hear your news mate and my positive thoughts are with you and your wife.

The human body is a wonderful instrument and can fight all sorts of things.


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

soz m8


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the news mate,my thoughts go out to you and the family.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

My thoughts are with you both


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

cant eve imagine what yous are going through all the best and your in our prayers


----------



## scot.r111 (Mar 25, 2009)

Truly sorry to hear that, all the best to you both and your family.

Scott


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Echo all others sentiments - All the best to you and your family x


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear this mate. May God bless you and your wife and hopefully she will pull through.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Real sorry to hear, my Dad has cancer, i feel like this :confused1: almost all of the time it hurts, try and stay cool mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry to hear this mate you are a good guy and don't deserve this you and yours are in my family's prayers


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry to hear this, hope all goes well.


----------



## Cawley (Jun 3, 2009)

My days   ahh buddy not good  think positive , i hope everything turns out alrite best of luck buddy i wish i cud do summin to help you out at such a bad time. stay strong


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish you both all the best. Were all thinking of you and wishing well. All we can do is hope it offers some comfort at this time.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you buddy


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Well iv'e just spent the best part of the weekend at hospital with Dee, apart from a little sickness and tiredness we had a good weekend.

We would just like to thank everybody for their kind words and support, all being well she can home tuesday. :thumb:

Thanks all.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a good weekend and your wife can be home soon all being well. I was just about to PM you this but i may as well post on here:

Mate i've just seen your thread, sorry for even bothering you with my stupid questions at a time like this! My girlfriend is a cancer care nurse so it's something that is always close to our hearts. I'd just like wish you both the very best for the future and i sincerely hope that everything works out.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Bloody hell mate.

She sounds strong if she made it out before with a 20% chance, so have faith.

Hope all gets better soon mate.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i know there is nothing that we can say but im devastated for you mate


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know you on a personal level, but i have had people close to me, taken by cancer.

I also know people that have beaten it.

Stay strong-be positive.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this mate, all the best and take care of yourself!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Stay strong, bro.

You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

Best wishes to you and Dee


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, first off thankyou to everyone for the kind words and support.

I'm keeping this updated more for my own sanity than anything else.

I picked Dee up from hospital last night and we got the bad news that the cancer is very aggressive and has spread again, a few spots on her lungs now, we are booked in again on the 25th for another chemo session and still keeping positive about it although the oncologist has said that it will only be for pallative care now, but we are not giving up without a damn good fight.

Thanks

Mark + Dee.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Only just seen this mate.

Really sorry to hear the bad news.

That's the spirit, tell her to keep on fighting


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best wishes


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Ok, first off thankyou to everyone for the kind words and support.
> 
> I'm keeping this updated more for my own sanity than anything else.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear about your news Mark. Stay strong and keep fighting and if i can offer any help, advice or support in any way then feel free to PM/email.

Tim.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Ok, first off thankyou to everyone for the kind words and support.
> 
> I'm keeping this updated more for my own sanity than anything else.
> 
> ...


so sorry to hear further news...i hope you can both carry on as best as you can...praying and wishing the chemo has positive effect mark!!!

never give up is the spirit...god bless you both and your family...wishing you all the luck in the world and health your wife can get!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Very best of luck fighting this & staying positive, strong and healthy for you and your wife Mars.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to hear your news. Thoughts and prayers for you and your wife x


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.

Stay strong though!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i can only mimic what other people have said ; i dont know you on any level, i know what its like to have somone close to you admitted with cancer and its very upsetting and unpleasent. my thoughts are with you and your wife.

all the best, stay calm, stay strong.

x


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

My thought and prayers are with you Mars. I know your a strong person and with a rock like you Dee will only overcome her fears.


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

thoughts go out to you and yours.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

as all the other posts say mate,, we all wish you both the best.. stay strong


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh my god im so so sorry to hear the latest news babe, i have looked after a couple of palliative care patients at the hospital and im glad that i can say 2 of them did recover and go on to lead a normal life!

PLEASE dont give up and most of all dont let her give up, she can fight this and if she can have a positive attitude thats half the battle!

Life is all about focusing on all the good things, its the law of attraction, that happens weather you think about it or not! if you focus on all the bad things in life you will always get more bad things, so the goal is to think about/focus on/give energy to all the good things in your life and the good things you want in life and there will always be a way for it to show up.

Stay strong, keep her focused on health and life, enjoy every minute you have together and try focus on the positives as much as you can (which i know is hard)

Take care of her and you are both in my thoughts and prayers every day!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

My thoughts are with you both..hope things work out.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Whenever you want to talk you know that there will always be friends here for you day and night. Keep fighting - be strong!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi friends,

A quick update for my sanity.

We had the results of the latest CT scan today after 4 x 3wk 1 day sessions of the new chemo.

The results are not good and the cancer has spread, they aren't going to do anymore chemo now.

Dee is in on wednesday to have a stent put in here esophagus to help here drink and eat, they can help with pain management but thats all they can do.

We are hopeful that we can spend another christmas together and spend tme wirh her new grandson.

I thank everyone for all the support you have given us.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry to hear this, keep ya chin up and keep smiling!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear that mate, best wishes.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I am so sorry. Stay positive. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Deeply sorry to hear the news. My thoughts are with you both.

Keep your chin up and remain as positive as you can for your wife.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news mate,my thoughts are with you and your wife...


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Really sorry and sad to hear that. Hope you can both find away to help you cope with this.


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah mate, gutted for you.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

My thoughts are with you, very sorry to hear this.

Stow


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Mars, i don't know you and i don't think i've ever spoken to you before, but i have read a lot of your posts on the forum for a good while and have found them to be most helpful. Now i can't offer you condolensces, or take any pain away from you, and nothing i say will change your situation. but i can thank you for being an inspiration to me and hope that your wife feels comforted that you have been such a a help to so many on this forum. I'm sure it will make her proud and warm her heart, and that can be better than any medecine the doctor could give her.

My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

like others have said i feel really sorry for u.. i wish there was something we could do.. try to stay strong..


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A quick update for my sanity.
> 
> ...


oh man....no damn way!!!!!

please tell me there are more options...

i am so really sorry for your wife and you and family...thats such just not fair!!!!

my heart goes out to you mars...just aint right...please dont give up hope...

always wishing and praying for the best of health for dee!!!!

wish i could get everyones signitures on a massive card from here and send it to you for your wife n you,just to show her that we're thinking about you's!!!!

really feel for your missus and you!!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Damn m8. Hope your ok as well as your wife.

Keep positive m8 as hard as it is.


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

I wouldnt wish this on anyone. You have my sympathies and well wishes.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey buddy, as with everyone else on here my thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife, I hope everything turns out OK.

Squirrel


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A quick update for my sanity.
> 
> ...


So very sorry to here that, Mark. We are all here for you mate.

From everything you've said about your wife, she definitely has much more inner positive mental strength than any other person I know, and that makes a massive difference at the end of the day.

You both have my very best wishes mate, and always here for you if you want a chat bud.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi mate,

I just popped on to read my journal and check for any questions etc and I stumbled across this thread.

It has reminded me of a dark time in my life when my Auntie suffered from cervical cancel. It was on and off for a long period of time and we really didn't know what to expect. My uncle was fantastic and remained positive throughout and even joked about circumstances.. Fortunately she pulled through and is now living a normal life.

It has almost bought me to tears reading of your situation.. I can only begin to imagin what you are feeling right now.

I know it has been said in previous posts by many but my thoughts are with you at this difficult time and I sincerely hope things brighten up for you both.

Both of you stay strong

Luke


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

keep your head up mate, stay positive. my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I've only just seen this thread mate; im truly speechless. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I hope you both have this Chrimbo mate and another and another with each other.

I Can't imagine how things are with you.

All my very best heart felt wishes to you both. John


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

My wife and I both send our heartfelt best wishes mate, our prayers are with you.

Rob


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have never had the pleasure of speaking to you one-to-one, but I know you are a respected member of the board, especially when it comes to giving new guys to cycles advice.

I truly wish you the best, my girlfriend is my soulmate and the idea of her having a serious condition is simply unbelievable.

My thoughts go out to you, and I wish that in some small way, that helps.

x

EDIT - I commented after only seeing the very first post, and have since read your last post and I cried. I am so sorry for what you are going through, I couldn't imagine this happening to me, my partner is my life.

I wish no one had to go through something like what you are dealing with.


----------



## Johnny_Gib (Feb 8, 2009)

I admire your positive attitude mate - keep strong for her as well.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I am speechless and not sure what to say. Really sorry to hear the latest news mate. I honestly and truly hope you see this xmas through together and many more.

Stay strong spend as much time together. We all here for you mate.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Best wishes mars x


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

so sorry to here this Mark, Both Becky and i send our deepest heartfelt wishes and thoughts for you,your wife and family, keep strong mate

Ricky


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

We both would like to thank everyone for their kind words and support.

Thank you.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Mark I'm lost for words mate, stay strong and my prayers and good wishes go out to you

and your Wife

Tel


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Heart goes out to you both Mark, it really does. No idea what to say really, but I wish you strength in this very tough time  .


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

aargghh sorry to hear this,..

steve


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi friends and all,

Today has been the day that i was dreading.

The consultant spoke to me today and sadly there is nothing more they can do, the calcium levels have risen far to high and her liver is failing due to the extent of the cancer, he has given her a few days.

My main concern now is that we can get here home, i promised her tonight that i would and i will.

Thankyou to everyone for your kind words and support.

Mark+Dee.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't say anything that would mean anything.

My best thoughts are with you mate, hope the docs are wrong and miracles happen, John


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What can you say 

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Heartbreaking news - so sorry to hear this, my prayers are with you and your family

Emma


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear this mate.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im very sorry mate,my thoughts are with you!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just found this.

So very sorry Mark.

Sadly my Mom delt with this.

Reading the thread reminded me of my love for her.

You are a good guy, sorry to hear, my heart grieves for you.

If you would like someone to talk to, I am all ears my friend.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mark,so sorry to hear this...my prayers are with you and your family.

All us folk are here for you.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I really am sorry to hear this mate, my prayers and heartfelt wishes are with you.

Rob


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you - keep a smile on, if not for you, for Dee.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this mate, i know what your going through, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

just read this....my thoughts are with you and your wife bro...


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm gutted for you and your Wife Mark, my prayers are with you tonight


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't know you or your wife but my thoughts and prayers go out to you both, stay strong.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this mate, take care!


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

my best wishes go out to you both ..


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Hey Mark, Ive just stumbled across this thread. I feel such a [email protected] that ive gone on over the recent months and not been aware of the troubles Dee and yourself must be going through.

My heart goes out to you both bud. I can only imagine how difficult this must be for you all aw my wife and i have a good family friend who is more or less going through the same with her father and we try to do as much as we can re child care for her.

I truly can't think of the right words to say, if indeed there are any, but my sincere thoughts are with you mate....


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

hope things turn out good mate, you seem a top bloke and im sure your missus is the same


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you both


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. No matter what happens, you will always be together in each others hearts. Stay strong.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im very sorry to hear this. i will be praying for both of you tonight. please stay strong both for yourself and your wife.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

My thoughts are with you Mark.

You have some time to share the great memories that you have of your time together.

All the best,

J


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've only just seen this thread. Knew things weren't too good some time ago, but hadn't seen any more so hoped things had improved. Really sorry to see that's not the case.

There are no magic words anyone can use, but I hope the words here from so many give some crumbs of comfort that you're not alone mate.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Anything I can think of to say seems trite and insignificant and sorry seems so inadequate.

You don't think things like this really happen, until they do.

I cannot begin to imagine how you deal with a thing like this.... My heart goes out to you both for what thats worth.

Much love, Zx


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Be strong Mark, my thoughts are with you and your family.

Nidge.


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

Really feel for you mate.

Best wishes to you and your family.

Mike


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Mark,

Gutted to see this mate, i'd hoped things were going to get better. I'm truly sorry for you and your wife and the tough times you're going through.

My thoughts go out to you and all your family. Times like this make me wish there was more i could do than offer words.

Take care mate.

Tim


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear this bro 

Stay strong man


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im so so sorry to read that hun

I cant imagine what you are going through at the moment but know we are all here if you need.

I know it will be hard but be strong, cherish every min of the day with her and treasure all the moments u have had together

my thoughts are with you and your family

xx


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear this news, my thoughts will be with you and your wife in the coming days... I really wish there was something I could do mate...


----------



## Mikey40 (Oct 30, 2009)

So so sorry to hear your news mate - keep strong for the missus, she'll take huge strength from the fact that you love and care so much for her. Hoping a miracle will happen and she'll get better. all the best mikey


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Mars -

Best wishes to you and the mrs. for a speedy recovery.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hugs.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sadly Dee passed away this morning, i was there to hold her hand, i think a part of her knew i was there.

I think i just need some time.

Thankyou to everyone.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

My very very deepest condolences Mark.

I can't imagine what you must be going through now mate.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Words are hard to find - I simply cannot imagine how you begin to deal with this. Deepest Condolences


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Mars.

Deepest condolences to you...


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am very sorry to read this mate. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Sadly Dee passed away this morning, i was there to hold her hand, i think a part of her knew i was there.
> 
> I think i just need some time.
> 
> Thankyou to everyone.


Gutted for you Mark, i'm sure i speak for everyone when i say if there's anything we can do, just say the word.

So sorry mate.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry to hear this mark my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Thats very sad news,we have'nt spoke but youve always got my respect!

Deepest condolences mark!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So very sorry mate.

If there is anything I can do for you, all you need to do is ask.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

My Deepest sympathy to you and your family for your loss Mark


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

T.F. said:


> Gutted for you Mark, i'm sure i speak for everyone when i say if there's anything we can do, just say the word.
> 
> So sorry mate.


x2

I feel for you. :no:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

omg so sorry to hear this. keep positive and keep strong

my wishes are with you and your family


----------



## badger (Jan 25, 2006)

So sorry for you and yours.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

My thoughts are with you Mark, I lost someone close to me last week also. Stay strong mate.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

So very sorry to hear that :sad:. Thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong mate!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Mark,

I actually filled up when I read that. I can't imagine what you and your family are going through right now.

My thoughts will be with you. I know it's hard, but stay focused and be around those who care for you the most.

x


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Terribly sorry to hear this mate, I have lost a few people close to me recently and know the thing' you will be going through.

One thing is that at least the battle is over and she is in no more pain, also depending on what you believe she is now in a much happier place.

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry - I'm sure she knew you were there with her.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear this mate, you seem to be dealing with it well which i admire, RIP.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

my deepest condolances mate


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Deepest sympathy Mark.

I hope I won't have to deal with that situation myself for a long time yet...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear this mate, at least you were with her at the end.

My thoughts are with you.....

Rob


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Oh Mark,

I am sorry, this is such sad news to read..there seems no rhyme or reason to any of it..

My sincererist condolences to you and your family.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi mark. Only just seen this thread. Im so so sorry to hear of your loss mate. You are a gd mate if theres anything i can do just give me a shout.

My thoughts are with you


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Rest in peace.

You made it as easy for her as you could *hugs*


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family. Be strong mate.


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

R.I.P DEE.

chin up and hope your coping well.

pickle


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Sucks mate, very sorry to hear this


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Deepest condolences.

Stay strong.

Stow


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Sadly Dee passed away this morning, i was there to hold her hand, i think a part of her knew i was there.
> 
> I think i just need some time.
> 
> Thankyou to everyone.


My deepest condolences Mars. I was hoping you would spend one last christmas together. I'm sure she knew you were by her side mate and thats what counts.

My thoughts are with you during this time and we here for you anytime you need to talk.

Take care.

( sorry for late reply, I was away and only just got back )


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Respectful condolences my friend.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss mate, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

hi, we dont know each other, i posted eariler in the thread because iv had close family die of cancer and reading yours and everyones posts it touched me, very very sorry to read your last post... so... i posted to keep your chin up and keep smiling... please do

jack


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

My deepest sympathies to you and your and her family mate... I cannot imagine what you are going through but wish there was some way I could help... if you need anything just ask... Thinking of you...


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

my deepest condolances mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im so sorry to read this hun, words really cant do this kind of moment justice so i wont even try!

Stay strong if your can and u know we are all here if you need us

RIP and my love and thoughts are with you and they family x


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Deepest condolences Mark

RIP


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family mate


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your family's loss, I know there is nothing anyone can say but my thoughts are with you all


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Mark.......My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

So very sorry to hear that mate,

There are no words..


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry to hear the bad news mate , got a close aunt at home with no treatment left for her, be strong mate in comin weeks thoughts are with you and the family


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Mark, words alone just arent enough and certainly can't really express my thoughts. Im truly sorry for your loss mate, be strong and for what its worth my thoughts are for you...


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

My cat was put down today after 18 years of life. He was in so much agony over the last three years, and he gradually deteriorated until we decided it would be kinder to have him put to sleep. A large part of me is happy that he is now free from that pain and discomfort, and when I think about him not being there with me anymore I remind myself that he is better off. It is me that is worse off for not having his company anymore but he is now free from it all, and that gives me some comfort.

There was nothing that could be done to solve his condition because he had chronic arthritis in his back legs caused by a car accident when he was younger, and a chronic problem with his colon. He could barely go to the toilet anymore and was constantly making a mess all over the place -all over his bedding. He had been like this for quite some time.

I understand that the passing of a loved one is a little different to the passing of a pet but I have never really lost any one close to me, so I can only relate through the passing of my cat.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm a bit late here, but nevertheless offer my condolences to you mate.

Hope you have family around you now.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

My deepest condolences Mars. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I have just read this today and im very sorry to hear the sad news, hope you can be strong and try to come through this loss,

i hope you are coping as well as could be expected and can draw on your time together for comfort during this time, all the sympathy to you and your family at this harrowing time.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

keep your chin up and stay strong for your wife. I hope things get better for you and your wife mate


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your family mark.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss Mars - My thoughts are with you and the family .


----------

